# atfetmek



## seitt

Greetings,

According to this page, atfetmek can mean ‘to refer’.
http://www1.seslisozluk.com/?word=atfetmek
Do you agree? 

Please could you use it in a sentence as an example?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Ahmed Han

Well, this is a hard one to translate. When you "atfetmek" something to someone, you share the pride of the success of that thing with the one you "atfetmek" to him/her.

You usually see in one of the very first pages of books, a blank page containing text like "To my dear friend Peter", "To my lovely wife", "To my dear mother". That means that book is devoted (atfedilmiş) to that person.

Usage in sentence:

Bu kitabımı sana *atfediyorum*.
I'm *devoting* this book of mine to you.

Okula gitmekle kimse adam olmaz. Bu sözümü senin gibi okumuş cahillere *atfediyorum*.
No one bocomes a good person by going to school. I'm *ascribing* these words to those "educated illiterates" like you.

Bu yeni hastanemizi vefaat eden başbakanımıza *atfedelim*.
I suggest we *ascribe* this new hospital to our late prime-minister.


----------



## Rallino

Dictionary of TDK doesn't give a meaning of _to refer_.


----------



## jasminion

To refer would be _atıfta bulunmak_ and not _atfetmek_.


----------



## shafaq

jasminion said:


> To refer would be _atıfta bulunmak_ and not _atfetmek_.


"*Atıfta bulunmak*" la  "*atfetmek*" arasındaki anlam farkı nedir?


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, very useful.


----------



## shafaq

jasminion said:


> Atıfta bulunmak = alıntı yapmak, alıntılamak. (akademik yazıların vazgeçilmez meşruluk aracı)
> 
> Yazar, sanatta güzellik kavramını irdelerken Walter Benjamin'in estetik savına atıfta bulunuyor.
> 
> Atfetmek = vermek ya da adamak
> 
> Bilimsel açıklamalara dini anlamlar atfediliyor.
> Bu şarkıyı anneme atfediyorum.
> 
> Dil bilimci değilim, ama günümüz Türkiye Türkçesinde bu iki kelimenin bu şekilde kullanıldığına şahit oldum.




 . . Atfetmek=Atıfta bulunmak= Farklı (olan ve/veya gibi görünen) iki şey arasında bağlantı kurmak veya var olan ilişkiyi göstermek.

"*iktibas*= alıntı yapmak, alıntılamak. " .
*ithaf (etmek)*= adamak

 Verdiğiniz örneklere gelince:
"Bilimsel açıklamalara dini anlamlar atfediliyor." Her ne kadar cümle; ifade ediliş yönüyle sorunlu da olsa; "*atfetme*"nin cümledeki kullanılışı doğru... Bununla birlikte; kesinlikle "*adamak" anlamına gelmiyor*. Çünki adamak "ithaf"tır.

Bu cümlenin anlamı, "Bilimsel açıklamalar; dini kavramlarla ilişkilendiriliyor." demektir.

"Bu şarkıyı anneme atfediyorum."  O şarkıyı annenize atfederseniz anneniz size şaşkın şaşkın bakar "Ne yapmak istiyor bu benim kızım/oğlum acaba ...!?" diyerek. Sanırım aslında siz "O şarkıyı annenize *ithaf etmek"* istiyorsunuz....

 Bir de *intihal* var atıfta bulunmak istediğim ki; "çaktırmadan almak/alıntılamak" yani "çalmak" oluyor.


----------

